# Mayen, Ettringen, Kottenheim, Mendig gibts da was ?



## Juersch (7. November 2013)

Hi zusammen,

suche in meiner Ecke noch ein paar nette Singeltrail oder Endurostrecken. Gibt ein paar Lokals, die mir da was zeigen können ? Fahre selber viel im Elztal -  ab und an Koblenz und Mosel.  Gerne per PM ;-)

Sportliche Grüße Jürsch


----------



## DonWutz (7. November 2013)

Juersch schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> suche in meiner Ecke noch ein paar nette Singeltrail oder Endurostrecken. Gibt ein paar Lokals, die mir da was zeigen können ? Fahre selber viel im Elztal -  ab und an Koblenz und Mosel.
> 
> Sportliche Grüße Jürsch



Moin,
kommt drauf an was du suchst.
Für etwas zum Runterknallen gibts auf der anderen Seite des Laacher Sees nur Ärger.
Ich würde dich dafür in den Bikepark schicken da störst keinen.

Für Touren in deiner unmittelbaren Nähe kann ich dir unsere Gpsies Seite empfehlen. 
Da sind ein paar nette Sachen dabei die zwar nicht ans Elztal drankommen aber immerhin Touren mit ein wenig Schmuzelfaktor bieten.

LINK

Tourberichte mit Bildchen zu einigen Touren in unserem Blog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juersch (7. November 2013)

Hi DonWutz,

schönen Blog habt ihr da  

Suche halt mehr Singeltrails oder technisches Gelände... gerne auch was gebautes ;-)

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere "aus der Ecke" noch nen Geheimtip

greetz Jürsch


----------



## gigabike_de (18. Dezember 2013)

Juersch schrieb:


> Hi DonWutz,
> 
> schönen Blog habt ihr da
> 
> ...



So geändert. Fragt am Besten mal den "Rines".

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Rines (28. Dezember 2013)

Hey (die!) gebaute Strecken gehören meiner Meinung nach nicht Öffentlich hier genannt. Das gibt eventuell nur Ärger. Kannst du das bitte ändern? Kannst die info ja per Pm weitergeben. MfG


----------



## Rockyalex! (31. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
schöne Sache, sowohl der Trail, als auch von euch wieder was zu hören.
@Jörg: ewig nicht gesehen, bald 10 Jahre im Forum angemeldet!
@Rines: nach der Cochem Tour vor rund einem Jahr, war ich jetzt endlich mal auf dem besagten Trail, danke für die Arbeit!
Gruß Alex


----------



## Rines (31. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank  an Gigabike und Rockyalex 

Achja stimmt, wir waren ja mal in Coc. Lang ists her. Warst du zufällig gestern da?


----------



## gigabike_de (6. Januar 2014)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> Hi,
> schöne Sache, sowohl der Trail, als auch von euch wieder was zu hören.
> @Jörg: ewig nicht gesehen, bald 10 Jahre im Forum angemeldet!
> @Rines: nach der Cochem Tour vor rund einem Jahr, war ich jetzt endlich mal auf dem besagten Trail, danke für die Arbeit!
> Gruß Alex


Ja, schon ganz schön lange her. Das letzte mal in Winningen. Fahre aber oft bei Dir vorbei. Hatte mir ein Rennrad zugelegt. Man wird halt alt!
Sonntags treffen wir uns wieder regelmäßiger. 10:00 Uhr am Stadion. Da natürlich mit dem MTB. Gäste sind willkommen!!!
Habe letztes Jahr mal wieder meine 5000 Km mit dem MTB geschafft. Hoffe das ist noch steigerungs fähig.

Beste Grüße Jörg


----------



## Rockyalex! (6. Januar 2014)

Gute Info, Sonntags morgens ist gut. Wann seid ihr denn so zurück?

Die Vorsätze fürs Jahr sind schonmal gut: mehr fahren!

Alex


----------



## gigabike_de (10. Januar 2014)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> Gute Info, Sonntags morgens ist gut. Wann seid ihr denn so zurück?
> 
> Die Vorsätze fürs Jahr sind schonmal gut: mehr fahren!
> 
> Alex


Wir sind immer so um 13:00 Uhr zurück.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Winthor (31. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen,

als "alter" Mayener würde ich gerne mit ein paar Mitbikern aus meiner Gegend mal wieder in die alte Heimat fahren.

Wir planen eine Tour von Mayen-Kürrenberg aus an den Ring, einmal um die Nordschleife und zurück.
Ist hier Jemand, der sich als Guide anbieten würde?

Viele Grüße

Stefan

P.S.: Wir kommen vom Niederrhein runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Noog (11. Februar 2014)

Für die Tour von Kürrenberg aus, würde ich erst erst und Netteltal runter, dann Richtung Schloss Bürresheim und durchs Nitztal Richtung Virneburg. dort über Welschenbach Richtung Baar. Dann paar Meter Strasse und vom Schwalbenschwanz / Pflanzgarten aus eine Runde um den Ring.
Mir selber ist das zu weit, sonst wäre ich mit dabei.


----------



## Mr.Noog (11. Februar 2014)

Juersch schrieb:


> Hi DonWutz,
> 
> schönen Blog habt ihr da
> 
> ...




Ich fahr im Bereich Kottenheim Ettringen, da gibt es eine Menge singletrails…. man muß sie nur finden 
Allerdings am Wochenende sind auch die Trails mit vielen Wanderern bestückt, da viele von denen heute als "Traumpfade" ausgeschrieben sind. Aber ärger hatte ich nie, man ist halt freundlich und nimmt das Tempo raus, wenn man Leute sieht.


----------



## Winthor (11. Februar 2014)

Mr.Noog schrieb:


> Für die Tour von Kürrenberg aus, würde ich erst erst und Netteltal runter, dann Richtung Schloss Bürresheim und durchs Nitztal Richtung Virneburg. dort über Welschenbach Richtung Baar. Dann paar Meter Strasse und vom Schwalbenschwanz / Pflanzgarten aus eine Runde um den Ring.



Danke für den Tipp. Ich würde so Richtung St. Jost fahren wollen...



Mr.Noog schrieb:


> Mir selber ist das zu weit, sonst wäre ich mit dabei.



Das sind doch "nur" ca 70-75 km und ich habe schlappe 120kg auf den Rippen. 
Die Tour ist für April/Mai geplant. Eher Mai, so wie ich die Gegend um den Ring kenne... :-D


----------



## Mr.Noog (11. Februar 2014)

Genau, St.Jost ist ja das Nitztal, von da aus geht der Weg direkt nach Virneburg.


----------



## DonWutz (3. April 2014)

In den Links findet ihr drei neue Tourenberichte rund um Mayen, Virneburg, Nürburgring und Laacher See.

http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2014/04/03/auf-neuen-wegen-zum-scheidkopf/
http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2014/03/28/ringloop-und-ein-dendrofon/
http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2014/01/05/schone-kuchentanke/


----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (15. August 2015)

Ich bin demnächst für eine Woche in Mendig und wollte ein paar touren in der Gegend Mayen+Ettringen machen (Sulzbusch, Hochstein, Hochsimmer, Kleiner Simmer, etc.) habe aber nicht so wahnsinnig viel Infos zu Singletrails gefunden.

Daher habe ich ein paar Fragen:

Lohnt sich der "Traumpfad Förstersteig" mit dem Mtb?
Lohnt es sich trail-mäßig auch mal den Laacher See zu umrunden? (zu Fuß schon öfter gemacht, allerdings auf Forststraßen in Wassernähe)
Auf welchen Bergen gibt es denn gute (gebaute)Trails? (evtl. PM) 
Kann man in der Gegend Wanderwege ohne Ärger befahren?

Ich bin für jede Antwort Dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. August 2015)

Ich bin vor kurzem den Förstersteig mal abgefahren, sind zwar ein paar schöne Pfade dabei aber auch einiges an Forstautobahnen.
Da war der Monrealer Ritteschlag schon besser, bin die beiden in Kombination gefahren waren ca. 47km/1300hm oder so.

Oder die 4 Berge-Tur und RiedenerSeeinKombination, hab ich auch schonmal gemacht, sind ein paar mehr Pfade dabei aber auch gut rauf & runter.

Ich denke solange man sich defenisv verhält und nicht wild an Wanderern vorbeiknallt geht das da schon klar, is halt wie immer, frundliches miteinander dann läufts


----------



## meinGottWalter (16. August 2015)

in Mendig wähle ich immer eigentlich immer nur drei Richtungen. 1. Hochstein, 2. Ettringen Sportplatz oder 3. Laacher See. Alle drei Richtungen lassen sich dann leicht mit weiteren Touren kombinieren. Z.B. Gänsehals oder Hochsimmer und dann durch die Ahl ins Nettetal. (Kennt ihr diesen Trail?)
Den Ettringer Traumpfad find ich auch lohnenswert. Ich kombiniere die Vier Berge Tour (gerade bei Bell sehr hübsch) auch immer mit dem Riedener Traumpfad. Vier Berger Tour kann man vom Gänsehals bis runter zum Erlenbur fast nur auf Trail fahren.

eben, der Wald gehört uns allen. Immer schön freundlich und respektvoll und angepasst, dann klappts auch mit den Wanderern.


----------



## allsummerlong (27. Oktober 2015)

Hat irgendwer Lust jetzt im Herbst paar nette Trailtouren ( endurolastig ) in der Nähe Gering (neben Mayen) zu unternehmen ?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (29. Oktober 2015)

Hm... immer doch... nur was gibbet schon in gering? wenn dann elztal oder in die eifel rein....


----------



## allsummerlong (30. Oktober 2015)

Gibt ein paar Trails rund um die Burg Pyrmont und Eltz .....Richtung Monreal gibts auch um die ganzen Burgen einige


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (30. Oktober 2015)

dann mal auf!


----------



## allsummerlong (30. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Winthor (30. Oktober 2015)

Mahlzeit. 
Habt ihr auch für einen ehemaligen Mayener ein paar gpx Tracks?

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Winthor (30. Oktober 2015)

War dank meines Smartfones ein Doppelpost...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (30. Oktober 2015)

Naja nicht direkt in Mayen, obwohl ich als ehemaliger Kuttemheimer auch mal dort suchen wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allsummerlong (30. Oktober 2015)

hab leider keine


----------



## Schaafi89 (15. November 2015)

Im "Mayener Wald" rund um die Kaserne in Kürrenberg gibt es ein ganzens Wegnetz mit Sahnetrails. Dort findest von technischen Passagen über Freeride Parts über Flowtrails alles. Gibt da vom Fünf Kantstein bis runter in den Freizeitpark 4 Trails die inneinander laufen.
Ist bei Strava auch als Enduro Transfer to Freizeitzentrum gelistet. Richtung St.Jost gibt es noch den Virneburger Traumpfad oder vorher nen langen Flowtrail runter zur Kapelle. Dort liegt aber leider seit Anfang des Jahres nen Brummer von Baum im Weg.

Desweiteren kann ich den Traumpfad der am Riedener Waldsee startet empfehlen. Wenn man auf Treppen steht sollte es das Paradies sein.
4 Berge Traumpfad ist auch super. Dort dürftest du von allem etwas haben.

Laacher See ist so ne Sache. Stark vom Wandervolk frequentiert. Allerdings auch ein paar nette Trails. Teufelskanzel nach Kruft runter ist ein Klassiker. Mit dem Freerider kann man da nen 2 Meter Droop mitnehmen. Danach gehts den Alpinen Kletterpfad zum Waldsee runter.
Gibt ne schöne Trailrunde bei Gpsies, glaube ca. 40km lang.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (15. November 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. Werde ich mir mal bei Zeiten vornehmen.

waren gestern noch in Monreal, da dachte ich auch noch---- jetzt mitm Bike hier  durch :-D


----------



## Schaafi89 (15. November 2015)

In Monreal kurbelt es sich prima durch den alten Kern. Wirklich was für das Auge. Dort gibts es auch einen Traumpfad wo man glaubt an manchen Stellen am Gardasee zu sein


----------



## delphi1507 (15. November 2015)

Werde mich dort demnächst auch mal tummeln. Hoffe ich denke daran das hier zu vermelden...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (17. November 2015)

Vl.. komme ich ja jetzt das WE mal dazu.

hat evtl. jrmsnd lust auf ne Tour von monreals aus richtung Kürrenberg/ Karserne und von dort zum Freizeitpark und wieder zurück?

Gerne bei mir melden per PN!


----------



## delphi1507 (17. November 2015)

Sollte es Sonntag trocken sein und meine Familie mich lässt ware ich dabei....


----------



## Thormx (7. August 2016)

Hallo, ich hoffe dassich hierhin mal noch jemand verirrt. Ich suche ein Paar Leute für die Feierabendrunde rund um Mayen. Fahre auch am Laacher See mit meinem All Mountain. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Cux_86 (7. August 2016)

Hey komme oben vom ring und währe dabei 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinGottWalter (8. August 2016)

Ik oooch! 
Diese Woche wirds eng, aber ab Freitag ist Urlaub! ;-)


----------



## Jonny_2k12 (12. Juni 2019)

Guck mal in ettringen am Hochstein. Da gibt es auch haufenweise gebaute Trails die nicht eingezeichnet sind.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (12. Juni 2019)

Da muss ich ma hin.. hab ich schon öfters gehört


----------



## Jonny_2k12 (12. Juni 2019)

Jo ist echt cool mit gebauten großen sprüngen usw und bestimmt 4 trails in der Umgebung. Ich Komme aus ettringen


----------



## Ahija (12. Juni 2019)

Ettringen hat für mich nur ein Problem: Der Weg wieder rauf.


----------



## Jonny_2k12 (12. Juni 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ettringen hat für mich nur ein Problem: Der Weg wieder rauf.


Ja ist manchmal bisschen nervig aber geht meiner meinung nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (2. August 2019)

Geht hier noch was? Wäre an ein paar schönen Touren, gern technische Trails, interessiert...kenne mich aber in der Ecke nicht wirklich aus... LG


----------



## NiklasR (13. September 2019)

ganz ganz ganz spontane menschen hier? Wie sieht das aus, -morgen, 14.09., irgendwann ab mittags, Spiel, Spaß und Technik mit paar HM aber auch gern verweilen/wiederholen von interessanten Abschnitten..!?!?


----------



## delphi1507 (13. September 2019)

Wenn ich nicht am 21/22 ne Veranstaltung hätte, und ich einfach keine Verletzungen vorher riskieren möchte, wäre ich morgen dabei gewesen!


----------



## NiklasR (13. September 2019)

hab auch eine nächstes WE, egaaal.. Verletzungspause hatte ich genug die letzten 1 1/2 Jahre, jetzt wird gefahren  !


----------



## Kampfkoloss (20. Oktober 2019)

Hey melde mich auch mal hier als "aktiv" unter der Woche in Mayen  

Vielleicht findet sich ja spontan doch noch ein paar Leute hier in der Ecke


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Oktober 2019)

Spontan ist gut... Morgen?


----------



## NiklasR (21. Oktober 2019)

Bald..., diese Woche aber leider nicht mehr..


----------



## Kampfkoloss (21. Oktober 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Spontan ist gut... Morgen?



Oh das war dann doch zu spontan ?

Ich muss die Woche erst noch mein neues Bike bei Canyon abholen  Aktuell wäre ich nur mit E-Bike am start


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Oktober 2019)

Kampfkoloss schrieb:


> Oh das war dann doch zu spontan ?
> 
> Ich muss die Woche erst noch mein neues Bike bei Canyon abholen  Aktuell wäre ich nur mit E-Bike am start


Für kommende Woche hab ich noch keinen Dienstplan...


----------



## Kampfkoloss (21. Oktober 2019)

Wie siehts aus diesen Mittwoch / Donnerstag nachmittag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (30. Oktober 2019)

ich wäre kommende Woche auch am Start mit neuem Rad. Gerne technische Trails und paar Höhenmeter...


----------



## LifesAGamble (12. November 2019)

so, Rad ist da und aufgebaut, wer ist denn kommendes WE unterwegs? Wenn ja, wo?


----------



## Deleted 266357 (5. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen.
Gibt es hier Leute aus der Gegend von Mendig?
Habe jetzt endlich mein neues Enduro Bike und würde gerne paar Trails fahren. 
und ich müsste wissen ob es überhaupt Trails um mendig gibt. 
Alleine fahren macht ja nur halb so viel Spaß
mfg 
Michael.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (5. März 2020)

Koblenz gibts einiges und in Neuwied drumherum.

Gerne kann man sich mal treffen.


----------



## Jonny_2k12 (5. März 2020)

Musst Mal am Hochstein schauen. Da gibts mehrere.


----------



## xyzHero (5. März 2020)

Hochstein wäre die nächste Adresse.
Im näheren Umkreis wäre dann noch was in Andernach, Koblenz oder im Ahrtal.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (6. März 2020)

Brohltal müsste doch auch was sein oder?


----------



## Deleted 266357 (6. März 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Dann warte ich jetzt mal bis das Wetter etwas besser wird und dann gehts ab auf Entdeckungsreise 

gäbe es denn generell Interesse mal zusammen zu fahren?


----------



## CedGauche (29. April 2020)

Im Brohltal kenne ich eigentlich nicht viel, wie hier schon beschrieben ist der Hochstein an sich für jegliche Trails der Hotspot in der Umgebung.

Dazu gibt es am Gänsehals einige Flowtrails und einen etwas anspruchsvolleren Trail, laut Komoot S3. 

Zwischen Kempenich und Weibern gibt es den Burgtrail, ist recht schmal und geht manchmal tief an der Seite runter, der macht aber Spaß und kann man von beiden Seiten fahren, da der Scheitelpunkt in der Mitte ist.

Ansonsten gibt es am Schöneberg bei Cassel noch einen Enduro Trail, den bin ich aber nie gefahren, sehe ihn nur immer wie er die Forstwege durchschneidet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldfrucht (7. Juni 2020)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es am Gänsehals einige Flowtrails und einen etwas anspruchsvolleren Trail, laut Komoot S3.
> 
> Zwischen Kempenich und Weibern gibt es den Burgtrail, ist recht schmal und geht manchmal tief an der Seite runter, der macht aber Spaß und kann man von beiden Seiten fahren, da der Scheitelpunkt in der Mitte ist.



Kenne am Gänsehals nur die Abfahrt vom Traumpfad. Wo gibts denn da noch was?

Wo gibts denn genaue Infos zum Burgtrail?

Gerne auch per PN


----------



## NiklasR (10. Juni 2020)

CedGauche schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Dazu gibt es am Gänsehals einige Flowtrails und einen etwas anspruchsvolleren Trail, laut Komoot S3.
> 
> ....



Am Gänsehals gibt es NICHTS!!!-was auch immer Komoot und Co euch sagen, es sind einfach Traumpfade (Wanderwege) von denen ihr da redet.. nix Flowtrail-blabla.. und die sind weder S3, noch überhaupt sinnvoll zu fahren.. bis auf einen als Uphill vielleicht, versprochen!!! Also davon abgesehen dass es eine ziemliche Übertreibung ist, frage ich mich dann doch warum hier überhaupt von Flowtrails und Singletrail-Skalen gesprochen wird.. leude leude...


----------



## waldfrucht (10. Juni 2020)

Gut zu wissen gibts sonst was in der Gegend außer Hochstein?
gerne per PN


----------



## karlklaustal (16. Juli 2020)

Durch E-MTB das fahren wieder entdeckt und gestern zum ersten Mal die Trails am Hochstein entdeckt  .
Und wieder hoch ist auch kein Problem. Gibt ja paar Wege zur Auswahl.
Die Auffahrt zum Hochstein von Ettringen aus ist btw der Hammer. Loser Boden und steil.

Macht dann doch Spaß. Muss den anderen aber Recht geben, am Gänsehals hab ich bisher auch noch nichts entdeckt. Einzig der Trail entlang der Straße von Bell HOCH macht Spaß mit dem E-MTB (Uphill flow ;-) )

Um den Laacher See gibt es nur ein paar wenige schöne Trails, der Rest ist Forstautobahn. Es sei denn ich hab was übersehen.

Wenn es sonst noch was in der Gegend gibt, lasst es mich wissen - ich hab Lunte gerochen


----------



## NiklasR (17. Juli 2020)

Na dann.. das reicht doch vorerst.. bring dich doch dort erstmal ein und mach was produktives, (Stöcke räumen, "Kurventreten", die locals fragen ob und wie du helfen kannst, etc), natürlich nix ändern/umbauen. So kannst du problemlos die nächsten Wochen-, wenn nicht Monate dort verbringen.


----------



## karlklaustal (17. Juli 2020)

Hab bisher nie jemanden dort getroffen..so viel zum Thema locals 

Da ich schon Jahre nicht mehr solche Strecken gefahren bin sondern nur die "klassischen Trails" in der Gegend (Nette, Elzbachtal und eben hier rund um Mendig) langt mir das sicherlich, korrekt. 
Bin eh nicht mehr wahnsinnig genug alles davon mit zu nehmen. Zumindest aktuell nicht.

Ach so , Koblenz bin ich natürlich auch schon einiges an Trails gefahren.

Meine Frage war ja auch allgemein ob es noch mehr in der Art gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldfrucht (17. Juli 2020)

Hatte letzte Woche am Hochstein 2 Waldarbeiter, hatten auf jeden Fall so Sachen an, getroffen. Sie waren gar nicht so begeistert, sag ich mal, von den Trails die auf der Kottenheimerseite gebaut wurden. Da gehts durch weichen Boden und teils über Wurzeln rüber. Das würde die Bäume doch schon arg schädigen. 
Mal gespannt ob da was passiert. Ich war grad auf der Auffahrt auf einem Forstweg. Bin dann auf der anderen Seite Richtung Bell durch den Laubwald runter. Auf der Seite ist ja noch alles Human aber auf der Kottenheimer Seite sieht’s ja teils aus wie umgepflügt.


----------



## karlklaustal (17. Juli 2020)

Auf der Seite war ich nur ein kleines Stück gefahren und mir schien als würden die Trails auch nicht mehr so wirklich befahren. Sie erschienen mir zumindest nicht mehr so "gepflegt" wie die durch den Laubwald.
Kann aber weiter nichts dazu sagen. Schau ich mir die Tage mal an.


----------



## CedGauche (1. März 2021)

Bin die letzte Zeit einige Stellen abgefahren und habe im oberen Brohltal (Umkreis Kempenich) einige Natur-Trails entdeckt. Aktuell sind die meisten davon sehr gut fahrbar, da der Bewuchs noch nicht eingesetzt hat.
Wer mehr Infos haben möchte, kann mir gerne eine PN schicken.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (2. März 2021)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Bin die letzte Zeit einige Stellen abgefahren und habe im oberen Brohltal (Umkreis Kempenich) einige Natur-Trails entdeckt. Aktuell sind die meisten davon sehr gut fahrbar, da der Bewuchs noch nicht eingesetzt hat.
> Wer mehr Infos haben möchte, kann mir gerne eine PN schicken.




Gude,

da hätte ich Interesse dran, diese mal kenne zu lernen.

wann hast du zeit?

Vg Lars


----------



## NiklasR (4. März 2021)

waldfrucht schrieb:


> Hatte letzte Woche am Hochstein 2 Waldarbeiter, hatten auf jeden Fall so Sachen an, getroffen. Sie waren gar nicht so begeistert, sag ich mal, von den Trails die auf der Kottenheimerseite gebaut wurden. Da gehts durch weichen Boden und teils über Wurzeln rüber. Das würde die Bäume doch schon arg schädigen.
> Mal gespannt ob da was passiert. Ich war grad auf der Auffahrt auf einem Forstweg. Bin dann auf der anderen Seite Richtung Bell durch den Laubwald runter. Auf der Seite ist ja noch alles Human aber auf der Kottenheimer Seite sieht’s ja teils aus wie umgepflügt.


...Und da wo die Stollenreifen den Boden samt Wurzeln der Fichten zerpflügten, da tat dies wohl vor kurzen der Harvester.. Jajaaa... Was soll man sagen...


----------



## mrbug (22. August 2021)

Hallo in die Runde! Bin in die Vordereifel gezogen (56729 Baar) und suche nun Trails, Sprünge, etc. im Umkreis - kann hier jemand helfen? Gerne auch gemeinsame Tour - Viele Grüße Markus


----------



## Mr.Noog (23. August 2021)

In Ettringen am Hochstein gibt es eine Strecke durch den Wald mit Sprüngen.


----------



## mrbug (25. August 2021)

Hi, danke für die Antwort. Hochstein kenne ich, sehr cool. Suche noch etwas rundbum Baar.


----------



## CedGauche (23. April 2022)

Stimmen eigentlich die Gerüchte, dass  Trails am Hochstein legalisiert werden sollen?
Dort steht seit kurzem auch ein offizielles Schild, dass vor dem Eichenprozessionsspinner warnt. Also macht sich da ja jemand Gedanken um uns 

Übrigens wird am Steinrausch im Kempenich dieses Jahr eine MTB-Strecke gebaut. Wird von der Gemeinde finanziert und soll auch einen Pump Track zum üben beinhalten.


----------



## waldfrucht (23. April 2022)

Glaub das steht eher wegen den Wanderer da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

